# Vitamin C



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone on here dose Vit C? If you do what are the pros and cons of it.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I think vit c is good for zoos, maybe all corals and fish too. I think it boost their immune system to fight off disease and paracites. I remember reading if you overdose, it may lead too algea problems cause algeas can use the vit c too.
Sorry for all the 'I thinks'


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

I swear by VC corals seem to do better and fish. Vitamins are great for aquariums all inhabitants need some. I mainly use for all my Zoa. I'm to afraid of the over the counter stuff with amount of dosing and what not. I use brightwell VC it's idiot proof dosing, I'm sure it costs more but I know how much to put in


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I been dosing buffered SODIUM ASCORBATE vitamin C for the last month but not everyday, honestly I dont see any negative effect but for the contrary the polyps look happier and healthier to me. I been dosing less than recommended just to be sure nothing bad happens.
I think I showed you the vitamin when you were here not long ago Chris.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

explor3r said:


> I been dosing buffered SODIUM ASCORBATE vitamin C for the last month but not everyday, honestly I dont see any negative effect but for the contrary the polyps look happier and healthier to me. I been dosing less than recommended just to be sure nothing bad happens.
> I think I showed you the vitamin when you were here not long ago Chris.


really? I don't remember that, maybe I was just in too much AWWW when I was there. Where do you get yours from and how much do you dose? I went and got some 500mg pills that are sodium ascorbate from Fortinos that I have been taking.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> really? I don't remember that, maybe I was just in too much AWWW when I was there. Where do you get yours from and how much do you dose? I went and got some 500mg pills that are sodium ascorbate from Fortinos that I have been taking.


Chris this one I got it from the USA I dont remember exacty from which site but I can find out for you.
The one I have is crystalline powder 454g container and it was around 18 +tax+shipping etc


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive been using it for 6 months. Helps ALOT. Took a month But then everything started taking off.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What does everyone see when they mean much better? Are there any tanks on here that were great before, and are now amazing? 

It's hard to attribute to vit C any effect if your tank was meh before, and 6 months of stability and, oh yeah, vitamin C, later it looks great, my inclinatioon would be that it was the 6 months of stability/better husbandry.

Also, for those who weren't regularly dosing before, and then starting dosing vit c only, even you guys are probably looking after your tanks a little bit better than before you were dosing everyday/week/whenever vit c, so it's a hard comparison to make.

Anyhow, all ye vitamin C dosers, what's better now that you've got the vitamins?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I for 1 Had Alot of Hair algae, And Zoas would not grow, And most died.

I have never change my weekly routine.
I change 20G
Make sure my RO/DI and TDS is in check.

After Vit C Zoas started Popping up in new spots and Spreding, My Leathers are Growing to insane sizes, My LLD Purple tank grew back its fin and Eats like crazy.

At the end of the day, Its like anything else in this hobbie, If its new Most people Trash it before the Mass say it works, Then they Jump on board.

It Works for me, So ill keep going.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

iHerb?
http://www.iherb.com/NutriBiotic-Sodium-Ascorbate-Crystalline-Powder-16-oz-454-g/10178?at=0


explor3r said:


> Chris this one I got it from the USA I dont remember exacty from which site but I can find out for you.
> The one I have is crystalline powder 454g container and it was around 18 +tax+shipping etc


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats what i use


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

carmenh said:


> iHerb?
> http://www.iherb.com/NutriBiotic-Sodium-Ascorbate-Crystalline-Powder-16-oz-454-g/10178?at=0


Group buy!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chromey said:


> At the end of the day, Its like anything else in this hobbie, If its new Most people Trash it before the Mass say it works, Then they Jump on board.


Well, I wouldn't go and jump on anything, but if the reasoning is sound, I'd look into it.

But so far, all you've really told me is that the magic addition of vitamin C fixed all your problems - what I'm wondering is what it specifically helped you with. Did it help increase nutrient export? Did you skim better? Was there more food for coral? What was the difference besides being 'better'?

For example with vodka/sugar/vinegar dosing/carbon dosing, there's a pretty sound reasoning behind the addition. In a high nutrient tank, if the limiting factor for bacterial growth is generally organic carbon, then you add organic carbon, you get more bacteria growing consuming nitrates and phosphates, then you skim those bacteria out, and presto, better nutrient export. Better nutrient export, healthier coral, fish, etc etc and blam! Better tank.

I'm sorry, but I'm a skeptic professionally. If you can't prove to me that it works, or at least give the explanation a good go, it's not good enough for me.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

from what I have read, dosing the tank with vitamin c is just like you and I taking vitamin c. The fish and corals absorb the vitamin c in the water and makes them healthier. Just like in humans, we can live with low amounts of vitamin c but if we take our vitamins we are healthier and stronger.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

For anyone looking to read up on Vit C dosing

http://www.saltwatermasters.com/articles/Vitamin-C-Dosing


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chromey said:


> For anyone looking to read up on Vit C dosing
> http://www.saltwatermasters.com/articles/Vitamin-C-Dosing





caker_chris said:


> from what I have read, dosing the tank with vitamin c is just like you and I taking vitamin c. The fish and corals absorb the vitamin c in the water and makes them healthier. Just like in humans, we can live with low amounts of vitamin c but if we take our vitamins we are healthier and stronger.


So, basically, it's to make up for a nutritional deficiency? Because I don't think I buy the whole anit-oxidant thing in the water, and the carbon dosing explanation might fly, but then it's far less efficient than delivering a more simple organic carbon source.

Chromey, from that page all I gathered was that those people have no idea what's going on. They're all over the page on their explanations, and offer nothing concrete.

Also, I'm looking for FIRSTHAND experiences, not just what's out on the web. What did you guys actually dosing vit C notice in your tank besides "stuff looking better"?

Sorry to be such a debbie downer with this, but if people can't back things up with something more than "The racing stripes make it go faster", then you're just as bad as the guys who put everything new down. If you can't prove that something works, or at least provide a viable realistic explanation as to why things work, then it's all snake oil and purple up.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

What proof do you need?
I dont have a lab to perform test, so i go on test kits and time to show results.

If your unhappy with My personal experiences, Or the information from Other web sites, Do i little leg work and look into it yourself, Cant hurt.

I have seen enough progress in my tank to KNOW its helping me.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm just asking you what difference did you see besides "better"? Like more skimming? More vibrant coloration? Better polyp extension?

By giving less subjective measures (albeit only by a little), other people might be able to agree with the effects you see, or might have another explanation. It's not that I don't believe that your tank looks better - if anyone is going to notice, it's you. I just want to make it clearer HOW it got there.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I did notice More skim.
As far as Corals, Zoas for 1 Started grow Fast, 2-3 Heads more a month at the start, Now 1-2 More a month.

I got a Purple tang for free from my LFS, They couldnt selling it because it had severe case of lateral fin erosion, This has Cleared and All Fins have grown back.

I would like to say i saw more vibrant coloration, But i switch to LEDs 1 month after Starting the Vit C.
Before You say the LEDS might have Helped with the growth and any other benefit to the tank, I had a ATI Sunpower.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Chromey, out of curiousity where do you purchase your vit c?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Bought it from a member of RC.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chromey said:


> I did notice More skim.
> As far as Corals, Zoas for 1 Started grow Fast, 2-3 Heads more a month at the start, Now 1-2 More a month.
> 
> I got a Purple tang for free from my LFS, They couldnt selling it because it had severe case of lateral fin erosion, This has Cleared and All Fins have grown back.
> ...


Great! That was what I was looking for!

So basically, you've increased water quality, probably through increased nutrient export/skimming.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I think so LOL either way, It works for me.
Im not saying its the all cure for everyones issues, I liked the outcome from the doseing.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chromey said:


> either way, It works for me.


Sometimes that is all that matters with this hobby


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

The biggest change I noticed was the polyp extension and color on my corals specially the zoas, I had tons of colonies and after sometime few of my favorite ones started vanishing with no reason considering good water parameter and a stable reef. After started dosing V c some of the zoas that were almost gone they seem to come back after death....I look at my corals everyday and I know how they look so for sure I notice a positive change.....


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I haven't been using it recently, just got out of the habit, but I have it on hand so I'm going to start again. How much are you guys dosing? 
Please don't make me go back and read the 6 thousand page RC thread...again...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

for me, Its 5ppm, That works out too 1/4ml 2 times a day.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chromey said:


> for me, Its 5ppm, That works out too 1/4ml 2 times a day.


Crikey. dosing two times a day? By hand? (Yes, I'm a spoiled brat auto-doser reefer )


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree, We try to get away from doing work with Controllers and Dosers.

This is the only thing i have to do Day to Day.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Chromey said:


> for me, Its 5ppm, That works out too 1/4ml 2 times a day.


How big is your tank?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I found a dose calculator here.

http://www.saltwatermasters.com/articles/Vitamin-C-Dosing



Chromey said:


> for me, Its 5ppm, That works out too 1/4ml 2 times a day.





notclear said:


> How big is your tank?


A couple things I do remember from when I researched this quite a while ago...

It must be added fresh to a high flow area. No cheating and using a doser on this one  I believe it even recommended that the VC be kept in the fridge but IME a cool dry place is good enough.

You MUST use buffered Sodium Ascorbate without any additives! Use regular walmart vitamin C and not only are you adding other crap, you're risking lowering the Ph in your tank enough to crash it.

Work up to the intended dose, rather than starting all at once. Not sure why, just do it


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

210 total gallons


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I haven't been using it recently, just got out of the habit, but I have it on hand so I'm going to start again. How much are you guys dosing?
> Please don't make me go back and read the 6 thousand page RC thread...again...


I dose half a table spoon mix into 50mm of water for my display tank and 2 frag tanks every night


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Originally Posted by Chromey 
for me, Its 5ppm, That works out too 1/4ml 2 times a day.

How would you make a stock solution that would give you
5ppm. 3(?) tablespoons of Vitamin C powder in 1 litre of RO/DI water or ...?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I do not pre mix with anything, I dump 1/4ml in the return section.

I would think adding to water would cause it to evap to quick before its all used.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Vit C*

That's funny. According to calculations I did using the conversion table, 454 grams of sodium ascorbate should last me 184.552445529 days. (65 gal. volume)


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Even at my rate, It lasts me for ever.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Vit C*

By the way Chromey, thanks a lot for mentioning that it took a month before you really started to notice a difference. With my lack of patience, I'd dose for 3 or 4 days and be saying, "What gives with this stuff".


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I use the brightwell aquatics Vitamarin-C. No negative affects after 4-5 weeks of use. No noticeable advantages, but I have to say, after hearing about Chromey's zoas, mine are doing a bit better than before. Could be the Vit-C.


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

duckhams said:


> I use the brightwell aquatics Vitamarin-C. No negative affects after 4-5 weeks of use. No noticeable advantages, but I have to say, after hearing about Chromey's zoas, mine are doing a bit better than before. Could be the Vit-C.


Hey I also use the same source!! Where did u find it? I have to buy it from jlaquatics online.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

endlessblue said:


> Hey I also use the same source!! Where did u find it? I have to buy it from jlaquatics online.


You're not going to believe me. I got it at BigALs in Mississauga for $2.98/125ml. They got a shipment in, but I guess no one knows how to use it there, so it just sat there going on sale. =)


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

What! The one on dundas? Was a lot left??


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

at least a dozen bottles 10days ago, so who knows now. worth a look id say.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I wouldnt Expect anyone from BAs Would know what its for, Or what it can be used for.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

By the way, iHerb has a $5 coupon code for first time customers: "FEC629", shipping is $6 so kinda covered much of it.

I am still having a hard time thinking how to dose 0.025 teaspoon XD I have no measuring spoon that small  I hope it can last for 5 year and half as that how long it will take to finish one bottle... guess I should have some for myself XD


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I just got an email from iHerb saying that they are now offering FREE international shipping on orders over $40!


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

I'll be dosing in small amounts to my 29G/10G refuge shortly. 

Will be starting @ 1/32, 1 x a day, for a few weeks then slowly increasing over a few months to 1/16th tsp, twice a day.

If anyone is looking for smaller measuring spoons, you can find them @ a culinary supply store. or online just look for measurements labeled as dash,pinch smidgen.

Measurements: dash = 1/8, pinch = 1/16 and smidgen = 1/32.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

just to let everyone know I have found the vit c in almost every health store at your local mall. You dont have to order it online.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Some info I didn't know, vit c help's eliminate chloramine. started my 1/32 tsp dose today as well.


----------

